# A new year, a new KYT season!



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2011)

Well folks 2011 is upon us and so with a new year comes a new season of KYT!  Below is a list of people who applied after the sign-ups had finished but wanted a slot in the new season.  If you're on the list from last seasons requests then just post in here confirming you still want your session, no confirmation means you miss out on this exciting (ok, reasonably exciting) opportunity!  If you're not on the list and you want a session then just drop a note in here and I'll add you to the list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Remember, you only need to confirm if you're on the previous registrants list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Remember though, if you're warning level is above 20% then you are ineligible for a KYT session.  I'll leave this thread open for two weeks to give people ample opportunity to put their names down.

EDIT : For those new users who haven't been around long enough to have witnessed the coolness of the KYT sessions this is a brief description of them! http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/Know_Your_Temps (Cheers IZ for the reminder!)

And an example of a previous session (Infinite Zero in the spotlight) http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=248826


*Previous registrants*
Rydian (confirmed)
Jamstruth (confirmed)
Goli (confirmed)
_Chaz_ (confirmed)
mucus (confirmed)
gifi4 (confirmed)
Wabsta
XoxconnorxoX
monkat (confirmed)
RoxasIsSora (confirmed)
tigris (confirmed)
kevan
iFish (confirmed)

*New signups!*
emigre
SoulSnatcher
Jolan
Urza
BoxShot
shlong
CamulaHikari
ProtoKun7
SkankyYankee
Schizoanalysis
SignZ
Dter ic
KingdomBlade
SylvWolf
The Pi
Vulpes Abnocto
Issac
basher11
Rockstar
Law
Splych
Orc
Argentum Vir
Infinite Zero
zeromac
naglaro00
Vigilante
MFDC12
Hachibei
Jax
prowler_
Shinigami357
Scott-105
Ace Faith
luke_c
AshuraZro
Splych
Vidboy10
Ireland 1
BobTheJoeBob
gameboy13
8BitWalugi
game01
boktor666
Attila13
ThePowerOutage
Nathan Drake
Antoligy
moozxy
Lolcat
30084pm
fudgenuts64
phoenixgoddess27


----------



## emigre (Jan 1, 2011)

Sign me up Scotty. Or Dave if you prefer...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 1, 2011)

I would like a KYT session!


----------



## Devin (Jan 1, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Remember though, if you're warning level is above *20%* then you are ineligible for a KYT session.
> QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Jan 1 2011, 06:01 PM) Upcoming sessions
> *monkat*



Huh? Thanks for adding me to the list.


----------



## Urza (Jan 1, 2011)

My warn level has been at 50% for about two years now.

Oh well.


----------



## Jolan (Jan 1, 2011)

Sure, why not.


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll join. I'm bored enough.


----------



## iFish (Jan 1, 2011)

Count me in!

Didn't know I was already signed up...


----------



## mameks (Jan 1, 2011)

Eh, why not :3


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jan 1, 2011)

Sure~! ;3


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 1, 2011)

Since these sessions are about knowing our fellow tempers, wouldn't it be better to nominate people we want to know more about?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 1, 2011)

I might consider having another session.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm still up for it. I'm sure the topic will be dead on my session


----------



## Rydian (Jan 1, 2011)

I want.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jan 1, 2011)

Sign me up please.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 1, 2011)

Can I put my name down for a session?


----------



## signz (Jan 1, 2011)

Hell, why not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sign the SignZ.


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 1, 2011)

ok, i think it's the typing version of KYT right? not the speaking one.

if so then sign me up


----------



## monkat (Jan 1, 2011)

So if I get warned again before my session, I'll be disqualified?

...darn it..


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 1, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> So if I get warned again before my session, I'll be disqualified?
> 
> ...darn it..




Yep. and if you didn't get to participate, it would disappoint a number of people.
so play nice.


----------



## monkat (Jan 1, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Being guilted...

It sucks...


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 1, 2011)

Sign me up Trolley.


----------



## SylvWolf (Jan 1, 2011)

Sign me up. I've kinda wanted to do one of these for a bit.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 1, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Yep. and if you didn't get to participate, it would disappoint a number of people.
> so play nice.


Zero is a number, right?


----------



## The Pi (Jan 1, 2011)

Well might aswell.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 2, 2011)

Everyone added to the list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Since these sessions are about knowing our fellow tempers, wouldn't it be better to nominate people we want to know more about?
> 
> Think of it more for those who want the community to get to know them better, or just enjoy the community spirit of the 'temp.  Some new users might not have the ability to get involved as they like, this is a good way for them to get to know people and for people to get to know them.  And with people applying for a new session even though they've already had one it's a good way for the new users who've decided to stick around to get to know some of the older tempers and get involved without worrying about technical knowledge or anything like that.
> 
> ...



Not just that, we'll actually come to your house and beat you up!


----------



## Goli (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, I'm posting here so... participation confirmed!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 2, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Not just that, we'll actually come to your house and beat you up!



I say we shave his coif of power.


EDIT: I'm always up for a KYT


----------



## Issac (Jan 2, 2011)

I've been on a KYT session before, in 07... I might sign up for an Episode 2 if you want to have it


----------



## basher11 (Jan 2, 2011)

i'll sign up.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 2, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome to a session any time!


----------



## monkat (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm so unloooooooved


----------



## Issac (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks Dave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think my English has evolved to this years session 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Read the old one and my English was horrible!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 2, 2011)

Issac said:
			
		

> Thanks Dave
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your English is better than mine, and I'm English! lol


----------



## mameks (Jan 2, 2011)

Just noticed the 20% rule...
*is on best behavior* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does this count as a confirmation?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 2, 2011)

This will be interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll participate... if I'm towards the bottom of the list >_>


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 2, 2011)

me


----------



## Law (Jan 2, 2011)

signing up


----------



## DJ91990 (Jan 2, 2011)

KYT? What's KYT!?


----------



## Splych (Jan 2, 2011)

KYT stands for Know your temp(ers) [not sure] . 
it's when you get to ask members of the forum questions and they answer . 
you can ask them literally anything (under the rules of the form) . 

i'd be willing to sign up


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow...had no idea, I'm already signed up lol..
Yeah, it's a confirmation from me!


----------



## Orc (Jan 2, 2011)

Orc


----------



## Sterling (Jan 2, 2011)

I'll join this one.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 2, 2011)

This ain't an audio KYT right? If not, then SIGN ME UP!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 2, 2011)

Everyone added up to IZ!


----------



## zeromac (Jan 2, 2011)

Bitchen


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 2, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> This ain't an audio KYT right? If not, then SIGN ME UP!


i thought you had a session already? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*feels a bit nervous becuase it's my first EVER session on KYT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *


----------



## Jolan (Jan 2, 2011)

Ooh, Audio KYT. That'd be awesome.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 2, 2011)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did, but you can still have KYT. There are more to know each session. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm confirming my participation and will promise to ask each temper on their session.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 2, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Bitchen
> 
> Is that a "I'm in" ?
> We can tell what orc meant, but we don't know you quite as well.
> ...



http://gbatemp.net/t269921-audio-kyt-starr...t&p=3364739


----------



## naglaro00 (Jan 2, 2011)

Sign me up, Trolley!


edit: err


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 2, 2011)

what does kyt mean anyways,could anyone pls explain 
Joining but I wont confirm until someone explain what it means


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jan 2, 2011)

*confirms participation*


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 2, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> what does kyt mean anyways,could anyone pls explain


http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/Know_Your_Temps
You're welcome
My previous KYT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=248826


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 2, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks got it so I will be joining(good thing only have 10% warning)


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 2, 2011)

Damn, audio sessions lol well atleast I don't have a little kids voice =D although it does go high every now and then, but it's not too bad, lol.




			
				Vigilante said:
			
		

> Thanks got it so I will be joining(good thing only have 10% warning)


You can have a 20% warn and have a session but once it gets over and makes it to 30% or more, you cannot have a KYT session.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 2, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Damn, audio sessions lol well atleast I don't have a little kids voice =D although it does go high every now and then, but it's not too bad, lol.



Urm, this is the thread for the regular old text-format KYT.

BUT we do still need people to send in questions for our audio KYT experiment.


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 2, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, what...so there will be two versions running? The regular text version and the recorded version which will be added to the tempcast?


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 2, 2011)

id like to have a session


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 2, 2011)

gifi4: I don't think the audio KYT will have anything to do with tempcast.
For right audio KYT is just an experiment. I've not heard any solid plans to make it a regular feature.
*(probably due to the general lack of participation at this point. Hint hint)*


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 2, 2011)

Vulpes, I am 99% sure that zeromac's post was "I'm in" otherwise he was breaking the rules with a one word post...unless that doesn't count here or something but your a Mod, you decide lol =)

Although, I suppose it doesn't matter at the moment because zeromac does have 2 weeks to answer, lol.


----------



## Hachibei (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm totally down, put me on the list  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Also consider me.. confirmed, I guess.


----------



## Jax (Jan 2, 2011)

You can put my name on that list!


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jan 2, 2011)

shlong and I posted again to confirm, but now we're up twice


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 2, 2011)

CamulaHikari said:
			
		

> shlong and I posted again to confirm, but now we're up twice



You saw nuffink right!


----------



## prowler (Jan 2, 2011)

Sign me up


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 2, 2011)

I wanna try this. Count me in.







EDIT:

You gotta confirm, right? So, uh... Consider me confirmed


----------



## Scott-105 (Jan 2, 2011)

I thought I sent a PM a long time ago signing up...Oh well. I'd like a session please


----------



## Ace (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd be very content to join (I missed registrations last year T_T)! Sign me up!


----------



## luke_c (Jan 2, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## AshuraZro (Jan 2, 2011)

I did this once a long time ago so what the hell, I wouldn't mind another go at it.


----------



## Splych (Jan 2, 2011)

o_o . 
no way am i doing an AudioKYT xD .
my mic in jack is sorta messed up , and i don't really like talking online over the internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 

oh , and i am confirmed ! i just gotta be sure that my KYT session will be after my exams so i don't have to worry about answering questions AND studying for exams x]


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm in.
I don't mind I do a Audio KYT aswell.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2011)

I would like to try KYT again. I'm in.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm not sure if confirmation is needed but consider me confirmed I guess?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jan 2, 2011)

Are you still taking sign ups? I'll join if I can, sounds fun.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 3, 2011)

He'd have announced if sign-ups were closed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That and probably locked the thread.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jan 3, 2011)

Sure, why not.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 4, 2011)

i kinda don't get the signing up and confirmation part? signing is when you want your name to be added to the list of to-be-interviewed? and confirming is when you confirm that you will answer the questions?


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 4, 2011)

There were a few that were on the list before sign-ups had begun from people asking to be in the season too late. They need to confirm that they still want to have a KYT session. Anybody else just signs up.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 4, 2011)

i want in!


----------



## boktor666 (Jan 4, 2011)

I would like to participate in this years KYT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (if it's still possible then, I hope I can participate  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'd like to enter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a good opportunity to know other tempers!


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 4, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## Trollology (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 6, 2011)

Trollology said:
			
		

> I'm in!


thanks to me


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 9, 2011)

Everybody up to Dter ic added!  Remember folks, only a week left to sign up!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 9, 2011)

So basically, it's a giant Q&A session?

Sure, I'll sign up.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 9, 2011)

eh, sure why not


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 12, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Everybody up to Dter ic added!  Remember folks, only a week left to sign up!








 sorry TrollyDave, my names on twice now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(i was really just commenting :hateme

really sorry about that

(and for some reason Trollolgy is banned! so you may wan'rt to edit your post)


----------



## moozxy (Jan 13, 2011)

Ohhhh is it too late for me to have one?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm confirming my session


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Jan 14, 2011)

Sign me up if there's room.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 15, 2011)

I thought I put my name down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: nope I didn't so yes please TD


----------



## Fudge (Jan 15, 2011)

If there's room sign me up.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2011)

Sign me up if you have room!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 19, 2011)

Sorry for taking so long to update, been a little busy lately.  Everybody added now.  Gonna lock the thread up as sign ups have ended.  Time willing the season will start Sat night at midnight with Rydian up first!


----------

